# .Is failing the depth perception test disqualifying for an 0321 Reserve Contract?



## ProdigalPinata (Jan 23, 2018)

Starting the process with a recruiter and they said they’re not sure. I would like to have an idea before I get to MEPS and my goal is thrown out the window.

On the qualifications it only mentions sight and color blindness. 

Thanks


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 23, 2018)

Have you tried Googling your question?


----------



## ProdigalPinata (Jan 23, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> Have you tried Googling your question?


I have, and have not found an answer regarding that specific MOS.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 23, 2018)

ProdigalPinata said:


> Starting the process with a recruiter and they said they’re not sure.



Sigh....that's good enough for you?  What if someone comes into this thread and says, "Good news, I am 100% certain you have nothing to worry about!  No depth perception required for jumping out of airplanes!  RAH!"  Then what?  Are you going to just forget about it and go to MEPS?  Are you going to tell the MEPS docs that some guy on an internet board said it didn't matter?

Come on man.  Your recruiter is there for more than showing you cool videos and counting your pullups.  Make him do his damn job.  LIkely he does know, but also knows you won't like the answer and is banking on MEPS to talk you into signing a different job or open contract.


----------



## ProdigalPinata (Jan 23, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Sigh....that's good enough for you?  What if someone comes into this thread and says, "Good news, I am 100% certain you have nothing to worry about!  No depth perception required for jumping out of airplanes!  RAH!"  Then what?  Are you going to just forget about it and go to MEPS?  Are you going to tell the MEPS docs that some guy on an internet board said it didn't matter?
> 
> Come on man.  Your recruiter is there for more than showing you cool videos and counting your pullups.  Make him do his damn job.  LIkely he does know, but also knows you won't like the answer and is banking on MEPS to talk you into signing a different job or open contract.


No, it’s not good enough. I just figured with this being such a large group that someone may have run into this and would be able to give some insight. 

The two that I have spoken with honestly seemed perplexed and said to search around. I will give him a call tomorrow and state that I need to know before moving on. That if it is a factor, is it waiverable like some other SO jobs in branches. 

It’s unfortunate I have 20/20 in both eyes, but was told my left eye is just “lazy” compared to my left.


----------



## SwimRunLift (Jan 24, 2018)

I have signed an 0321 contract and I failed the depth perception test at MEPS, so I doubt it would hinder your chances of a Recon contract.


----------



## ProdigalPinata (Jan 24, 2018)

SwimRunLift said:


> I have signed an 0321 contract and I failed the depth perception test at MEPS, so I doubt it would hinder your chances of a Recon contract.


Recently?


----------



## SwimRunLift (Jan 24, 2018)

ProdigalPinata said:


> Recently?


I DEP'd in about 6 months ago.


----------



## ProdigalPinata (Jan 24, 2018)

SwimRunLift said:


> I DEP'd in about 6 months ago.


I doubt it should be a problem, but just worries after reading some of the medical guidelines. I guess I’ll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Jan 24, 2018)

Just googled, found this.
Click here for reference material.

I'm with @Ooh-Rah, your looking at a life changing trade at least use some effort to educate yourself and put your foot forward get the recruiter more involved.



> The causes for rejection for appointment, enlistment, and induction are:
> 
> a. Distant visual acuity of any degree that does not correct with spectacle lenses to at least one of the following:
> 
> ...



Edit:
Specifically the eyes,


> The causes for rejection for appointment, enlistment, and induction are:
> 
> a. Lids.
> 
> ...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 25, 2018)

[QUOTE


----------



## Teufel (Jan 26, 2018)

It’s possible to get a recon contract and not pass the NSW/SOF physical to go to jump or dive. Either way go for it. It’s a great journey


----------



## ProdigalPinata (Feb 8, 2018)

Teufel said:


> It’s possible to get a recon contract and not pass the NSW/SOF physical to go to jump or dive. Either way go for it. It’s a great journey



Sorry for such a late response. Would that mean I wouldn’t get the opportunity for those schools?


----------



## Teufel (Feb 10, 2018)

Potentially


----------

